# Got my BFP (updated) I don't know what the heck is going on.



## AppleSeed

Don't know if I should laugh or cry or sing or dance or what - I got my :bfp: this evening. All the symptons that I have been listing off - its been all relevant. So sick last night in the bathroom, dizzy and sick this afternoon. And holy holy holy - I got my :bfp: just 1/2 hour ago. I am dizzy with excitement now - and of course - how the heck to keep quiet for the next while? :blush:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh. Congratulations :) :happydance:


----------



## jmiller

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## amber20

Congrats! That is awesome news!


----------



## DaniGirl

CONGRATS !!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

WOOHOO!!! I'm so excited for you AppleSeed! :yipee:Congratulations and have a VERY healthy & happy 9 months! Even though you're moving to 1st Tri... keep us updated! :hug:


----------



## Monkeh

Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

https://sl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/0/659xsmvk808yx.gif


----------



## baby.love

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## amyblackstone

Congratulations!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Congratulations hunni. Did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## destiny27

congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kaygeebee

CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! thats fantastic news! congratulations chick xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congratulations!!! :D:D


----------



## bird24

Congrats hun

Hope you have a healthy 8-9 months xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY - congratulations hunni! 
If it helps keep talking to us in the hope it might help you not let the secret out else where!


----------



## Farie

*Congratulations *honey


----------



## celine

Excellent !!! Congrats hun and dont forget to spill you ttc secrets to us!


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations thats brilliant news x


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## buffycat

:wohoo:

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

A big congratulations :) . xx .


----------



## Rumpskin

Yah, congrats darling. How far are you?

:hug:


----------



## sjnams

A massive CONGRATULATIONS!! Appleseed!! :dance: Look forward to seeing you over in 1st Tri!! :hugs:


----------



## wishing4ababy

Congratulations hun. Have a happy and healthy 9 months - see you over in 1st tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! Happy & Healthy 9!


----------



## Belle

congrats!


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee:
Congratulations honey... sending you lots of sticky glue for a H&H 9!
xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AppleSeed

Thanks for all your well wishes - I am unsure as to where I stand right now. Lots of BFN and BFP for myself at home the last few days. Last night went to the doctor and it was BFN. He said to assume I was BFP and come back in a few days. What the heck? Having a hard time keeping my head with day to days things.


----------



## NickyT75

AppleSeed said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes - I am unsure as to where I stand right now. Lots of BFN and BFP for myself at home the last few days. Last night went to the doctor and it was BFN. He said to assume I was BFP and come back in a few days. What the heck? Having a hard time keeping my head with day to days things.

Thats strange hun :hugs: did they not offer you a blood test to double check? :hugs: xx


----------



## AppleSeed

No blood check offered. They just said "come back in a couple of days" - Grr.


----------



## tansey

How late are you? Have you used a digi? xx


----------



## shoeshopper

hey tenataive congratulations - how are you today? have you tested again?


----------



## wishing4ababy

hope everything is ok hun - have you tested again? :hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Apple xxxx


----------



## huggybear

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## AppleSeed

So doctors appt with another BFN. He sent me FINALLY for blood work today to confirm. I am okay with that. Possible faulty preg test? Who knows? I am okay with this either way - the glimmer of hope that I had with my BFP test was an amazing feeling - and I can't wait to feel that again. So come on girls - lets get that BFP and give it to our families for Christmas!


----------



## Samo

good luck appleseed, hope the bloods come out POSITIVE! :happydance:


----------



## ClaireLR

Good luck! When will you get your results? I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## katix333

only two months of trying too wow! congrats! xxx


----------



## AppleSeed

Had the blood test yesterday - they may get back to me today - but more than likely Monday.


----------



## Tishimouse

AppleSeed said:


> So doctors appt with another BFN. He sent me FINALLY for blood work today to confirm. I am okay with that. Possible faulty preg test? Who knows? I am okay with this either way - the glimmer of hope that I had with my BFP test was an amazing feeling - and I can't wait to feel that again. So come on girls - lets get that BFP and give it to our families for Christmas!

I do hope you get that wonderful feeling again pretty soon. Let's wait and see what the blood tests reveal. :flower:


----------



## Janisdkh

Is it a quantitative or qualitative hcg blood test? One says yes or no and the other measures numbers. Good luck!


----------



## katix333

what were your results? xxx


----------



## AppleSeed

BFN at the doctor. Day 10 now of cycle 2.


----------



## krissi

sorry hun x


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug:So sorry x x x


----------



## Serene123

:hugs:


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug:


----------



## shoeshopper

:hug:


----------



## **angel**

:hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## AppleSeed

Yeah its a real bummer - but you know what? It was an eye opener. I saw the look in my husbands eyes and now I know that he was meant to be a father. :) Thanks everyone.


----------

